# Paphiopedilum herrmannii in situ



## cxcanh (Sep 27, 2014)

One of very nice species


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 27, 2014)

And there are those who say Paph hermannii isn't attractive. Clearly they are blind. 

Is this similar habitat to the Paph helenae you posted recently?


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 27, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> And there are those who say Paph hermannii isn't attractive. Clearly they are blind.
> 
> Is this similar habitat to the Paph helenae you posted recently?



No, it quite different.


----------



## troy (Sep 27, 2014)

What a beautiful sight!!! Hermannii grows cooler?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2014)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 27, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 27, 2014)

From seeing this in situ, would you say that it is a valid species or a natural hybrid?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2014)

Very lovely. It looks like they are growing on cliffs. Is that correct?


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 27, 2014)

troy said:


> What a beautiful sight!!! Hermannii grows cooler?



No, even hotter



Chicago Chad said:


> From seeing this in situ, would you say that it is a valid species or a natural hybrid?



I think this is valid species because the population very large and just only this hermannii and concolor. Do not have any other species look similar like henryanum



SlipperFan said:


> Very lovely. It looks like they are growing on cliffs. Is that correct?



This one just quite similar to hirsutissimum, everywhere not only on cliff


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 27, 2014)

What a great photo.


----------



## troy (Sep 27, 2014)

I think if it was a hybrid between henry and hirsu the pouch would be peppered with more brown although the leaves show characteristics of both


----------



## abax (Sep 27, 2014)

Terrific photos! I really enjoy these in situ photographs. Please keep
taking pictures and sharing them.


----------



## fibre (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks soo much !!!


----------



## Parryaw (Sep 28, 2014)

Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 28, 2014)

Dear Mr. Canh! Many thanks for pics and comment, you helped me to undertsand, too, that it is a natural hybrid or not. Your description about its habitat, population uniformity and surrounding other species made it clear that it is a valid species. Many thanks again.
Istvan


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you all for your comment, it also help me to improve my knowledge too.


----------



## Stella (Sep 28, 2014)

Lovely plants!!!
Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## TDT (Sep 28, 2014)

Wonderful, thank you!


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 28, 2014)

Shoud I post more photo from this trip to this thread? We could not post photo directly right?


----------



## troy (Sep 28, 2014)

Please send all the photos you can, slippers and other species, There is an option for non slippers on this forum. Thank you very much


----------



## kaew (Sep 28, 2014)

Amazing photo :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Spaph (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks so much for bringing us these pictures!!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 28, 2014)

troy said:


> I think if it was a hybrid between henry and hirsu the pouch would be peppered with more brown although the leaves show characteristics of both



The artificial hybrid between hirsutissimum and henryanum (Frank Zettle) is reasonably well known. It has been masquerading some as Paph chiwuanum lately. It doesn't actually look much like chiwaunum, even less like this.


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 4, 2015)

Here are some photos of habitat for this species


----------



## labskaus (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks a lot! Very informative, and excellent Pictures, again!
You mentioned earlier in this thread that this species grows hot. Much warmer than helenae or coccineum? At what altitude is it growing here?


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 4, 2015)

they sure must drain freely


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 4, 2015)

labskaus said:


> Thanks a lot! Very informative, and excellent Pictures, again!
> You mentioned earlier in this thread that this species grows hot. Much warmer than helenae or coccineum? At what altitude is it growing here?



From 900-1300m.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 4, 2015)

Great pics, including all the companion plants in the area.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 4, 2015)

Wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 4, 2015)

This is amazing! You are killing me with all these in situ photos...


----------

